# Too much?



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have been on a "diet" for 5 days now and I weighed myself today and it's saying I gained 3 lbs. Can drinking too much water cause weight gain? I thought the more water the better for weight loss. I don't think it's what I'm eating because I'm mostly eating big leafy green salad, lean meats and some fruit. I even cut all my pop out which I consumed a lot of. Someone help me,purty please


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Well, that *IS* a puzzle, isn't it?

I think that when you get up in the morning is the best time to weigh, at least for me, because I have not yet drunk my morning caffeine. A pint is a pound, so that adds up fast.

I think that your body gets rid of any excess fluid while you sleep, so fluids should not build up enough to show up on the scale in the morning unless you are eating more salt. Salt make your body hang on to fluids. What has your salt intake been like?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

water won't make you fat.
My wife has a similar problem and always has. She can live off of a bowl of dry oats and salad greens all day and still not drop any weight, yet I can have eggs, potatoes and sausage for breakfast with a full lunch and dinner and manage to burn it off working outside. Everybody has a different metabolism, chemistry, lifestyle...and addictions. I suppose that is why there are tens of thousands of diet plans.
I use the online program "My Fitness Pal". It works for me because it counts the calories of everything I eat and sets a plan based on my individual characteristics.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm also got a Computer Weight Loss Plan. Haven't lost a pound in 3 years but work out 3 days a week.

It is clear I'm gaining muscle thinking I should not worry about losing weight. My Doctor, Trainer and me are not worried about my weight so why continue?

My last Work Out I lifted 47,330 pounds total and one hour Cross Ramp Cardio.

big rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My guess is you were dehydrated from the soft drinks.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you cut your calorie intake too drastically, your body will go into starvation mode and hold onto every calorie you consume. People on excessive diets just keep cutting calories and wonder why it doesn't work.

The best approach is to cut your daily calorie intake by 300 calories and workout/exercise to burn an additional 200-300 calories a day. At the end of the week, with there being 3500 calories in a pound, you should drop 1-1.5 pounds a week, which should be sustainable without you feeling deprived. And the more muscle you build the better your metabolism will burn fat.

Also, as has been mentioned, weigh yourself at the same time everyday, early morning before you eat or drink anything. And always in the same place wearing the same clothes. Better yet, only weigh yourself every few days or once a week. Depends on whether seeing a slight upward curve on the scale will send you running to the cookie jar. We all vary from day to day, and it's perfectly normal.

And watch your salt intake. And if you are eating a lot of salads, be careful what you are putting on them. Salad dressing is very high in calories, sugar and sodium. Measure the portion sizes of any dressings, nuts or cheeses that you add to salads. You would be surprised how quickly the calories add up!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Are you using a calorie counter? 

Plus use a scale to weigh your food until you have a good idea how much an ounce of everything is. I was shocked how small an ounce really is. Before I started with the scale, I was eating at one and half servings more than I should have been of most things.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Irish Pixie said:


> Are you using a calorie counter?
> 
> Plus use a scale to weigh your food until you have a good idea how much an ounce of everything is. I was shocked how small an ounce really is. Before I started with the scale, I was eating at one and half servings more than I should have been of most things.


Yes, I also was eating too much per portion. I was only eating about 25% too much of the high-carb foods, but my blood sugar was reflecting it! (I am a diabetic). For some reason I was not overeating on meat, but, I was eating too much potatos and peas and other good things.

I started out weighing or measuring everything, then as I got better at it I weighed my food once a month to double check myself and to keep my eyes honest. Scales and measuring cups are very helpful.


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

1. during the initial couple weeks of a diet many people experience a gain because your body resists and goes into panic preservation mode.

2. you also may be storing water


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Also try to cut back on the carbs in the beginning. This seems to jump start the fat burning. You can add them back in later, but try to stick to healthy, whole grain carbs. No white flour, sugar, pasta, bread etc.


----------

